# Home made Bahn Hoi (Salad Roll Noodles)



## htc (Mar 22, 2005)

Next time you make salad rolls, instead of using the regular vermecilli noodles, try making a home made banh hoi. Sometimes when I go out to eat and a restaurant says they have banh hoi, they have the audacity to give me this  , which I can totally make at home, and is actually not real banh hoi. 

Ingredients:
Wai Wai brand noodles (1/2 package)
tapioca flour (4-5 pho spoons)
green onion oil (4-5)
chopped roasted peanuts

1. soak noodles for about 8 hours (don't know why, but when soaked for a short period of time, it doesn't taste as good)

2 chop up a bundle of green onions and heat in oil until green onion is cooked and oil is flavored, just several minutes.

3. Drain noodles.

4. Add 4-5 big spoons of tapioca flour to the noodles and mix it around to make sure it is evenly coated.

5. Steam for 5 minutes**

6. Cut into little squares and spread scallion oil & peanuts on

7. Use in salad rolls and enjoy!

**Note: Easiest way to steam this would be to take a brand new oil splatter guard and put that over a frying pan w/ water. Put the noodles on and then cover with a lid big enough to cover all the noodles. If you have a small pan, dont put much noodles.


----------

